

Simperium (YC S10) Launches A Simple Data Syncing Platform - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/24/simperium-launches-simple-data-syncing-platform/

======
fortes
I've been looking at emacs orgmode lately, and thinking that it'd something
great to sync up to SimpleNote (I love the iPhone app). With an API, this all
becomes doable...

I do wish there were a decent notes App on Ubuntu that synced. (Is Tomboy even
worth trying?)

~~~
astrofinch
How about zim wiki + Dropbox?

<http://zim-wiki.org/>

~~~
fortes
Thanks for the pointer to Zim, it looks quite interesting. Could actually make
for a pretty good journal tool. Very clean data format.

Now if I could only use Vim bindings in there :)

Emacs gets support via GTK ... sigh, I guess I'll have to learn emacs after
all.

------
pstinnett
I just started using Notational Velocity for OS X and I think Simplenote is
going to make a good mobile counterpart. Looking forward to using it.

------
cloudmike
Hey guys, happy you're liking Simplenote. There are some kinks in this update
but we're working on them. Let us know if you have any feedback.

~~~
est
Two things I need desperately from SimpleNote:

1\. not only allow tag each note, but also allow users add customized metadata
field. Like {'tag': ['todo', 'work'], 'alarm': '2010-08-25 00:00:00.000'}

The creation date and revision records are readonly metadata.

2\. Scriptable event system based on metadata. Like fire an alarm at
2010-08-25 00:00:00.000, or send email to someone as soon as a note is 1000
words long.

~~~
ecksor
<http://groups.google.com/group/simplenote-api>

------
pclark
SimpleNote is one of the few iPhone apps I simply cannot live without.

~~~
nicholasjbs
I'm in the same boat. The thing that makes SimpleNote indispensable for me is
that it syncs with Notational Velocity. So much better than the default Notes
app and its awful syncing.

